# Wasserqualität Goldfische



## Augustus van Dusen (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte zunächst alle hier im Forum grüßen und mich als Neuling vorstellen.
Wir sind wie so eigene hier wie ich gelesen habe, in ein neues Haus umgezogen und fanden dort  eine ca 16m² mit Brettern belegte Terasse. Als ich die Bretter entfernte, stellte sich heraus dass darunter ein kleiner Folienteich liegt - ca 4m*4 m (muss ich noch genau ausmessen) und ca 2 m tief.
Das wunderbare war, dass dort tatsächlich noch 2 Goldfische überlebt hatten. Zähe Kerlchen.
Ich habe in den letzten Tagen einige Wasserpflanzen für den Uferbereich zur Wasserklärung angeschleppt und vor allem __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut zur Sauerstoffzufuhr eingegeben
Es haben sich mittlerweile __ Frösche (Gras und Wasserfrosch) und __ Libellen eingefunden.

Der Teich wird über Regenwasser gespeist, Der Teich hat wenig Schatten und liegt auf der Südseite.Ich habe versucht, mit einem Sonnenschirm Schutz zu bieten.
Ich habe trotz der Maßnahmen beobachtet, das die beiden Fische Nachmittags an die Oberfläche müßen um Luft zu schnappen und brauche euren Rat, wie ich hier Soforthilfe bieten kann?
Einen Filter möchte ich eigentlich nicht betreiben und habe gehofft, dass durch Bepflanzung eine Lösung entstehen könnte.
Was kann man tun? Soll ich zuerst einen Wassertest kaufen?
Danke euch


----------



## Christine (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Hallo Augustus,

herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns.

Als erstes fehlen zu Deinem Bericht natürlich Fotos 

Ich würde den beiden Burschen mal einen kräftigen Teilwasserwechsel mit frischem Leitungswasser gönnen. Damit bringst Du auch Sauerstoff in den Teich.


----------



## muh.gp (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Hallo Augustus,

Herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten!

Eine abenteuerliche Geschichte, die regelrecht nach Bildern vom Teich schreit!

Bist Du sicher, dass die Goldis nach Luft schnappen oder wollen sie einfach nur Manna?

Grüße und viel Spaß mit Deinem Teich und im Forum!
Holger


----------



## Limnos (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Hi

Dass die Fische an die Oberfläche kommen, kann auch mit dem lange entbehrten Licht und angenehmer Wärme in den oberen Schichten zusammenhängen. Wenn allerdings der obere Maulrand aus dem Wasser ragt, ist es der fehlende Sauerstoff. Wenn Du eine Pumpe hast, würde ich die vorübergehend einsetzen. Dabei sollte sie das Wasser durch die Luft zurück"spritzen".

MfG


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Super dass ihr mir so schnell geantwortet habt, danke!
Fotos (vorher und jetzt), genaue Abmessung und Pflanzenliste kömmen noch, bin erst wieder am Wochenende daheim.
Wasserwechsel ist auch ne Idee, wobei ich immer dachte, Regenwasser aus der Zisterne wär das beste. Der Teich hat einen (Überlaufschutz)Ablauf in die Kanalisation, Regenwasser kommt immer genügend nach (entweder über den Dachablauf oder ich pumpe Wasser aus der Zisterne nach)
Limnos und Muh, ihr bringt hier einen wichtigen Punkt. Das muß ich mal genau beobachten. Ich meine es ist nicht so, dass die Ihr Maul ständig an der Oberfläche halten. Vielmehr hängen die unmittelbar unter der Oberfläche und öffnen ab und zu das Maul über den Wasserrand (so wie es ein Taucher macht, um Luft zu schnappen und dann wieder abzutauchen.)
Wenn die nur Mana wollen - also unterernährt gucken die nicht aus (wenn man das überhaupt sagen kann). Füttern wollt ich eigentlich nicht in der Hoffnung, dass sich genug Futter jetzt einfindet. Futterzugaben würden die Wasserqualität weiter belasten, dass möcht ich derzeit nicht - aber Hungern sollen die natürlich erst recht nicht. Was tun? Welches Futter würdet ihr empfehlen?
Was die Sauerstoffpumpe angeht, ich hab einen Art Springbrunnenpumpe, die ich installieren könnte -aber bringt das was? Was könntet ihr empfehlen?

Der Grund warum das gute Stück zugenagelt war, war übrigens dass die Vorbesitzer eine fröhliche Kinderschar ihr Eigen nannten und die Gefahr zu groß war, dass hier etwas passiert. ich teile diese Sorge auch , meine beiden sind 5 und 8 jahre. Beide haben nen Schwimmkurs, ich möchtwe aber trotzdem den Teich mit einem Gitter absichern - allerdings soll das Gitter unter der Wasserlinie bleiben, Pflanzen und Tiere dort weiter (wieder) leben dürfen.
Auch hier bin ich für Tipps dankbar
Grüße


----------



## Christine (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Hallo Augustus,

wenn es so ist, wie Du es beschreibst, chillen die wohl nur, das machen Goldfische gerne. Wenn es eh nur zwei sind, werden die genug finden, um sich zu ernähren. Der Teilwasserwechsel kann trotzdem nicht schaden. 

Von den Gittern unter der Wasserlinie halte ich persönlich aus verschiedenen Gründen gar nichts: Einem Kind reicht eine Pfütze, um zu ertrinken. Und diese Gitter behindern jegliche Pflegemaßnahmen. Wenn Du die Suchfunktion hier benutzt - oben rechts - findest Du einiges zum Thema Kindersicherung.


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Sooo. jetzt ´hab ich ma die gewünschten Fotos!!
Das erste ist vom Balkon aufgenommen, als die Bretter entfernt wurden und noch das Holzgrundgerüst zu sehen war.


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Und so siehts jetzt  grad aus.


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

So, hier noch die derzeitige Pflanzenliste:
Wasserpflanzen	
2x	Typha minima - __ Zwergrohrkolben
	Equisetum scirpoides - Zwergschachtelhalm
6x	__ Iris sibirica - __ Wieseniris
	Juncus effusus - Flatterbinse
2x	Scirpus zebrinus - Zebrasimse
6x	Cabomba Carolina - grüne __ Haarnixe
	Alisma lanceolatum - schmalblättriger __ Froschlöffel
4x	Ceratophyllum demersum - __ Hornblatt
4x	Elodea canadensis - Kanadische __ Wasserpest
	Weisse __ Zwergseerose
	Pontederia cordata - Herzblättriges __ Hechtkraut blau
2x	Acorus calamus - __ Kalmus
2x	Fischglasbusch
	Lobelia siphilitica - Sumpflobelie
	Trapa natans - Wassernuss
	Pistis stratiotes - __ Wassersalat
	Nymphaea Marliacea Albida - weisse große Seerose
	Houttuynia cordata 'Plena' - gefüllte Houttuynia
2x	Sisyrinchium californicum - Binsenlilie
2x	Gratiola officinalis - __ Gnadenkraut
3	Iris louisiana 'Black Gamecock'
	Winterschachtelhalm / Equisetum hyemale var.
	Schwimmfarn - Salvinia natans
__ Froschbiss (Hydrocharis morsus-ranae


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Na, und ein paar Porträts von den jetzigen Bewohnern sollten ja auch nicht fehlen


----------



## muh.gp (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Hallo,

ein sehr schönes Gewässer habt ihr da und die Terrasse reicht so ja auch... Schließlich soll man vom Teich ja auch was sehen... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Christine (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Hallo Augustus,

das sieht doch gut aus. Jetzt würde ich dem Teich einfach ein bisschen Sonne und Ruhe gönnen.


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Liebe Christine, lieber Holger,

habt lieben Dank - aber ehrlich gesagt zufrieden bin ich hier nicht wirklich. Der Rand ist sehr lieblos ans Ufer geklatscht worden, eine Kapilarsperre erkenne ich so nicht. Der Teich selber meine ich ist recht klein, um wirklich auf Dauer stabil zu sein, eine flache Sumpf/Übergangszone fehlt völlig.
Ich möchte dieses Jahr mit den gegebenen Mittel noch das beste draus machen, ohne viel umbauen zu müssen.
Dafür gibt es in dem großen Garten einfach noch zuviel zu tun (ein Glasgewächshaus etwa, dass mal fit gemacht werden muss.
Bitte gebt mir Tipps, wie ihr die Randgestaltung noch besser hinkriegen würdet.
Das Wasser ist nicht klar, aber ohne Filter oder Sumpfzone wird ich das so auch nicht hinbekommen.
Wenigstens der PH Wert heut morgen war mit 7,4 ok.
Wenn Fische zufüttern - mit was?
Welche Pflanzen würdet ihr noch zugeben?
DANKE


----------



## Christine (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Hallo August,
auf dem einen Foto sieht man im Vordergrund einen kleineren Wassergraben - eventuell war das mal als Pflanzenfilter gedacht. Dazu bräuchte es m.E. aber noch eine Pumpe, wenn denn ein Überlauf in den grossen Teich vorhanden ist. 

Wenn die Folie dieses Grabens ein Stück von der Hauptfolie ist, könntest Du eventuell auch das Stück/den Wall dazwischen wegnehmen und daraus eine schöne Sumpf- bzw. Flachwasserzone basteln.

Eine einfache Kapillarsperre baust Du, in dem Du die Folie einfach nur nach oben aufstellst.
Evtl. lässt sich auch an der linken langen Seite noch ein Stück Sumpfzone gewinnen, in dem du den Boden etwas tiefer legst und den Folienrand aufstellst. (Schwer zu erklären )

Deine Pflanzenliste ist ja nicht klein, aber sie brauchen nun schon ein bisschen Zeit, um den Teich richtig zu erobern.
Vielleicht könntest Du noch ne große Portion Unterwasserpflanzen gebrauchen.


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Huhu Christine,
das im Vordergrund ist ein kleines Klärbecken, in dem zuerst das Regenwasser vom Dach einläuft, und dann erst bei Überlauf in den Teich zu gelangen. Da wollt ich erstmal wegen der Reinigung keine Pflanzen einsetzten.
Deine Idee die lange Seite als Sumpfzone zu nutzen gefällt mir, vielen Dank dafür. Ich darf nur nicht zu nah an die Hecke, sonst können wir die im Frühjahr nicht mehr schneiden.
Die Teichmaße hab ich jetzt auch , sind ca  5,50 Länge * 3,20 Breite* 1,50 m Tiefe.

Wegen der großen Portion Wasserpflanzen:  Ich wollte eigentlich den sicher sehr hohen Schlamm am Grund mal abtragen und erst dann __ Laichkraut ansetzten. Was meinst du? Schlamm auch für die Fische und __ Schnecken zum Überwintern drin lassen oder nicht?:?
Und auch ganz wichtig - Artgerechte Haltung der Goldies. Sind die zu zweit nicht zu einsam? Als Schwarmfische? Wie viele Goldies verträgt den der >Tümpel?
DANKE an alle


----------



## muh.gp (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Hallo,

Zum Schlamm kann ich dir leider wenig sagen, da ich hierzu noch keine Erfahrungen habe. Aber vom Gefühl her würde ich schon einen Großteil raus holen.

Zu den Goldies: ein paar verträgt dein Gewässer sicher noch, aber ACHTUNG die vermehren sich mächtig. Als Geburtenkontrolle kannst du einen Sonnenbarsch einsetzen.  Allerdings solltest du dir bei Fischbesatz Gedanken über eine Filterung machen.

Passt dein Volumen mit 8.000 Litern? Rein nach deinen Maßen sollten es doch mehr sein...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Hi Holger,

ja, die Sache mit dem Filter...wollt ich eigentlich vermeiden. Ziel ist es einen naturbelassenen Teich zu haben ( mit dem Filter und Pumpe gehen halt auch die reinigenden Mikroorganismen drauf. Ok, ich hab jetzt auch nen kleine Springbrunnenpumpe drin (Oase Neptun 2000,mit max 33l/min ) zur Sauerstoffanreicherung. Aber nochmal extra nen Filter einbauen ist halt schon wieder ne Menge Aufwand.
Hast schon recht, ich habs auch überall gelesen, Goldfische sind wie Karnickel.Aber hergeben/ersetzten bring ich nicht übers Herz, die sind echt putzig zueinander (sieht zumindest so aus). Umkreisen sich oft und schmusen oder jagen sich auch mal.
Du, woher kommen denn die 8000 Liter? Rein rechnerisch sollten es 26.000 Liter sein, ich schätze aber eher mit mind. 20.000 Litern.


----------



## Lucy79 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

ist doch ein netter Teich.. noch mehr Pflanzen und dann wirds super


----------



## muh.gp (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Hallo,

wenn sich deine Goldis jagen, dann deutet das auf ein Pärchen hin... das riecht nach Nachwuchs...

Bei dem Volumen könnte es mit mäßigem Besatz auch ohne Filter funktionieren, aber wie Susanne schon sagt, dann sollten Pflanzen rein, vor allem Unterwasserpflanzen.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Hi Holger, Huhu Susanne,

Ja, so ne Großfuhre Unterwasserpflanzen (ich nehm ma __ Laichkraut) kommt noch.
Ich hab mich entschlossen, den Teich erst mal abzulassen, um zu sehen wies am Grund aussieht. Könnt ihr mir sagen , wann dazu ein guter Zeitpunkt im Jahr ist? Im Winter bestimmt nicht( is mir auch zu kalt
Susanne unten findest du gleich ein Bild mit dem hässlichen Folienrand, dann verstehste sicher, warum ich da was machen will (aber dein aufmunternder Zuspruch hat mir natürlich gefallen) 
Und meinen neuesten Gast will ich euch auch zeigen, meine erste Mosaikjungfer!


----------



## Springmaus (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Hallo,

ja häßlich der Teichrand aber das lässt sich doch ändern 

Da scheint noch ein ganze Stück Folie über zu sein so das Du noch eine kleine

Flachwasserzone bekommen könntest kannst ja mal bei mir gucken ich hab dann

noch mit Ufermatte gearbeitet.


----------



## Plätscher (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Hallo,

wenn du deinen Teich zum reinigen ablassen willst, dann ist jetzt die richtige Zeit. Besorg dir z.B. einen aufblasbaren Swimmingpool um einen Teil des Teichwassers für die Neubefüllung zu horten, da können auch die Fische zwischengelagert werden. Nachdem der Schlamm raus ist, füllst du den Teich nicht ganz auf und kannst somit entspannt dein Ufer sanieren.

Viel Spaß und besorg dir Gummihandschuhe für die Schlammschlacht, ist besser so


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Doris, dein Teich is ja wohl der Hammer. Glückwunsch!
Jürgen, wenn der Schalm entfernt wird, gehen da jede Menge __ Schnecken mit drauf (nehm ich ma an). Gibt's da ne gute Methode den Schlamm loszuwerden aber die Schnecken zu schonen?
Danke


----------



## Plätscher (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Hallo,

da bleibt dir nur das händische aussortieren.


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Hi Zusammen,

wisst ihr, das ist schon das hinter-letzte. Da rackert man sich ab, holt ausgewählte Algen und Wasserpflanzen, topft diese liebevoll mit Sand und Lehm ein, stellt nen Schirm auf, guckt das per kleinen Springbrunnen der Sauerstoffgehalt angereichert wird, verschönert den Rand mit großen Steinen, die man mühsam anschleppt, holt sich nen feinmaschigen Kescher zum Blattabsammeln...
Und jetzt wo all das geschehen ist wandern mir doch glatt alle __ Frösche ab. ALLE.( das sind 3 von 3)

Ok, ich habs in erster Linie für die zwei Goldfische getan. Aber trotzdem.
Ich hab mir jetzt ma nen Wassertest- Set von JBL geholt und mir noch ein Thermometer bestellt.(beides noch nicht aufgebaut)
Gibt's hier jemanden, der meinen Frust versteht?
Liebe Grüße
Guido
In welcher Tiefe misst ihr den die Temp? Ober - Mittel oder Tiefwasser?


----------



## Christine (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

rh

Die kommen wieder. Das war denen nur zu hektisch.


----------



## Ansaj (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Schöner Teich. Gückwunsch zum Fund.
Ich verstehe, dass du möglichst wenig Arbeit damit haben möchtest. Goldfische brauchen auch gar nicht so viel, wenn man die Wasserqualität im Auge behält, der Teich groß und tief genug ist und keinen Überbesatz hat. Trotzdem am Besten alle paar Wochen einen Teilwasserwechsel machen (10-20%). 
Ich denke, eine Strömung im Wasser reicht für Sauerstoff ersteinmal aus und ein Filter ist noch nicht notwendig, wenn alles so bleibt. Goldfische sind Gruppentiere: sie brauchen keinen Riesenschwarm, aber ich würde schon min. 6 Goldis halten. Das wäre bei der Teichgröße auch gar kein Problem. Füttern brauchst du eigentlich nicht, aber wenn du den Fischen im Sommer doch mal was Gutes tun willst, nimm Pellets und keine Sticks - Sticks belasten das Wasser stärker und bestehen fast nur aus Luft, du brauchst also größere Futtermengen. Mal geht auch kleingeschnittene Gurke, Wassermelone etc.
__ Frösche/__ Kröten sind je nach Art mehr oder weniger ans Wasser gebunden. Manche findet man nur im Frühjahr zum Ablaichen am Teich und dann zischen sie ab. Also keine Angst, wenn die 3 sich dieses Jahr nicht mehr zeigen.
Wenn viel Schlamm drin ist, würde ich den auf jeden Fall entfernen, der kann Faulgase bilden, was im Winter gefährlich für die Fische werden kann (alles kriegt man eh nicht weg). Es gibt auch Teichschlammsauger zum Ausleihen, das macht man normalerweise im Herbst. Willst du den Teich ganz ablassen, wäre (wie schon angemerkt) jetzt ein guter Zeitpunkt.
PS: Filter zerstören nicht unbedingt Mikroorganismen (außer vorgeschaltete UV-Lampen) - im Gegenteil: das Filtermaterial ist ein idealer Ort für Mikroorganismen. Du kannst dir auch einen Filter selber bauen (z.B eine einfache Regentonne mit __ Hel-X und Filterstarterbakterien drauf).
So, jetzt habe ich genug meinen Senf dazu gegeben


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Danke Christine fürs trösten 
Ansaj, dein Senf ist mir sehr willkommen, bitte mehr davon. Du hast den Filter angesprochen, das interessiert mich sehr. Also, versteh ich das richtig,du nimmst hier keine Pumpe her, sondern einfach ein Behältnis (Regentonne im Wasser)und ein Filtermedium, das du im Teich versenkst?
Danke auch für den Tipp mit den Pellets werd ich besorgen - füttern werd ich aber wenn, dann nur am Wochenende, um die Belastung gering zu halten.
Ich such grad auch nach glänzenden __ Laichkraut, aber das scheint es derzeit nicht zu geben???
Und nochmal, was mich auch brennend interessiert - in welcher Wasserschicht mißt ihr die Temp?
Ich vermute am Boden - das ist bei großer Hitze der kühlste Rückzugsort der Fische und im Winter der beste Überlebenshort mit 4Grad bei 1, 50m Tiefe.


----------



## Christine (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Hallo Augustus,

wenn Du Unterwasserpflanzen setzen willst, solltest Du Dich nicht auf eine Sorte versteifen. Insbesondere die Laichkräuter zicken schon mal rum und wollen gar nicht in Gang kommen. Nicht jeder Teich ist für jede Pflanze geeignet - deshalb lieber eine größere Auswahl. Ausdünnen kannst Du immer noch.


----------



## Ansaj (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Die Regentonne stellt man neben den Teich. Wenn die Tonne niedriger ist als der Wasserspiegel, funktioniert es vielleicht auch ohne Pumpe, aber meistens nimmt man eine Pumpe. Die Pumpe befördert Wasser vom Teich in die Tonne (unten), das Wasser wird durch das Filtermaterial gesäubert und wird oben wieder durch ein Rohr in den Teich geleitet. Man kann auch mehrere Tonnen aneinander schließen.
Google einfach mal "Filter selber bauen" für genauere Anleitungen. Habe bis jetzt nämlich nur einen gekauften Filter, würde aber einen Filter Marke Eigenbau selber gerne in Angriff nehmen.
Bei der Temperaturmessung kann ich nicht wirklich helfen. Ich komme bei meinem Teich nur an das oberflächliche Wasser ran. Wofür brauchst du denn die Temperatur?


----------



## Christine (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Für die Eigenbauer haben wir doch eine eigene Rubrik:
Eigenbau-Technik - da finden sich auch diverse Bauanleitungen für Regentonnen-Filter!

Wofür haben wir denn für teuer Geld die Suchfunktion oben rechts installiert


----------



## Ansaj (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*



> Für die Eigenbauer haben wir doch eine eigene Rubrik:
> Eigenbau-Technik - da finden sich auch diverse Bauanleitungen für Regentonnen-Filter!
> 
> Wofür haben wir denn für teuer Geld die Suchfunktion oben rechts installiert



Du hast natürlich recht. Sorry


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Huhu,
danke Ansaj und Christine für den Hinweis, ich guck auch ma in der Rubrik.
Die Temperatur will ich haben um zu wissen wies um den Teich bestellt ist, mir fehlt einfach als Anfänger das Gefühl. Ich weiss nur das ab best min Temp man nicht mehr füttern sollte und ab sehr hoher wassertemp die Fische ein Sauerstoffprob bekommen. Und außerdem - hab ich einfach Spaß dran


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

So Leute,

nachdem ihr mir zugeraten habt, hab ich mir heute 4 weitere Goldfische (durften alle meine Kinder aussuchen) ca 15cm Größe und 5 kleine Bitterlinge dazu genommen. Mir scheint, daß die beiden"Stammfische" die Neulinge freudig aufgenommen haben. Hoffe das ich nun den Teich Goldigerecht resozialisiert hab.
Eigentlich wollt ich erst den Schlamm rausnehmen..aber ich komm die nächsten 2 Wochen nicht dazu und wollt einfach jetzt für die Fische was machen. Hab heut zum ersten Mal auch den Nitrit Wert gemessen, scheint in Ordnung zu sein.(mal sehen wie sich das mit dem Neubesatz entwickelt)
Die Fische flitzen recht munter durch den Teich oder streifen wie Perlen aufgereiht durchs neue Revier. Der Teich den die bisher kannten war etwa 40% so groß wie der jetzige.
Ich wäre glücklich, wenn das so bleibt und ich keinen extra Filter brauche..evtl verbessert sich ja das ganze noch mit Erweiterung der Sumpfzone und weiteren Pflanzen.


----------



## Ansaj (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Wie schön. Dann drücke ich die Daumen, dass ihr viel Freude und wenig Probleme mit dem Teich haben werdet.


----------



## einfachichKO (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Hallo Augustus,

ist ja eine schöne Geschichte wie Du zu DEinem Teich gekommen bist, mich würde ja mal interessieren wer einen Teich einfach so überbaut und denkt, aus den Augen aus dem Sinn.

Grüße,
Horst


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Danke Ansaj, hi Horst,

ja, die Sache mit dem einfach Zuzimmern eines Teichs... Ich denke da kommt viel zusammen. Die vorherige Familie hatte 5 kleine Kinder und sehr wenig Bedürfnis nach dem Garten ( außer zum Fußballspielen). Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, daß an einem kalten Herbst oder Wintertag man keine Lust mehr hatte, den Teich auszuräumen und die Sicherheit der Kinder einfach vornedran stand. Sie hätten den Teich ja auch zuschütten können - dann wäre wirklich alles Leben zerstört worden.
Ideal und schön ist das sicher nicht - und irgendwie bin ich auch froh, jetzt ein "Happy Neuanfang" gestartet zu haben. 
Jeden Tag freu ich mich aufs neue auf den Teich. 
Um nochmal beim Threadthema zu bleiben:
Als ich heute den Fischen zugesehen hab, hab ich mich gefragt: Wie klar muss denn eigentlich das Wasser sein? Ich kann bei Sonnenlicht den Grund sehen, aber das Wasser ist braun gefärbt und nicht glasklar. 
Ist ein klares Wasser auch ein gutes Wasser für die Fische? Gerade grundelnde Arten dürften auf klares Wasser weniger angewiesen sein? Aber heisst das automatisch, dass die sich bei klaren Wasser nicht noch wohler fühlen würden? Was also ist in einem naturnahen Teich das Idealwasser für Goldfische und Bitterlinge?

Und noch ne Frage, schon in den Winter gedacht: Alle Teichpflanzen hab ich jetzt erst mal in Teichpflanzenkörbe gesteckt - überleben die so den Winter oder muss ich die auspflanzen???


----------



## Christine (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Hallo Augustus,

die Pflanzen, so sie denn in unseren Gefilden winterhart sind, sollten den Winter überstehen.

Fische mögens eigentlich lieber ein bisschen muschelig - sie fühlen sich einfach sicherer, wenn der __ Reiher sie nicht sofort erspähen kann. Du wirst feststellen, dass sie sich gerne mal unter die Seerosenblätter klemmen.

Klares Wasser ist kein Merkmal für fischgereches Wasser, die Werte müssen stimmen.


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Hi Christine,

dein Satz "Klares Wasser ist kein Merkmal für fischgerechtes Wasser, die Werte müssen stimmen" war sehr lehrreich für mich, danke. Das macht wirklich Sinn und nimmt mir etwas von der Sorge, dass das Wasser eben nicht "glasklar" ist.
ich hab hier im Forum (weil ich mir bei dem Wetter schon mal um den Winter Gedanken mache ) mich auch umgesehen zum Thema Eisfreihalter - Schwimminsel, bin aber nicht wirklich weiter damit. hast du sowas bei dir? Macht sowas wirklich Sinn oder kannst dus empfehlen?


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Wow, Sabine,
danke ür die tole Antwort, da finde ich viel auch bei mir wieder- Sichtverhältnisse sind ähnlich (auf den Grund kann ich nur zu Mittagszeit bei Vollsonne gucken, und da auch nicht alles). Normale Sicht um die 30 cm triffts genau. Auch das Füttern hab ich nur am Wochenende und das auch nur sehr begrenzt vor, mehr um den Kindern Spaß und natur näher zu bringen.
Ich finde den Tip mit dem Flohmarkt und dein Angebot sehr liebenswert, sei bedankt!


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Hab nochmal ein Foto gefunden, wie's am Anfang bei unserem Einzug aussah  - damals hatten wir noch Pflanzen auf die Abdeckung gestellt und noch keine Ahnung wies da unten aussah.

Ich suche übrigens hier im Flohmarkt noch nach __ Krebsschere und stark reinigenden, aber nicht wuchernden Teichpflanzen  - falls jemand hier im Raum 869xx (Augsburg-München-Ammersee) zuviel hat, bin ich um eine Nachricht sehr dankbar.


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Juli - UPDATE :
Und so siehts jetzt grad aus - die Großportion Unterwasserpflanzen kommt noch (danke an Werner/Nymphaion) rein, mal sehen ob meine Goldies die auch stehen lassen.
Ich hab den Schlamm noch nicht rausgenommen, mir aber überlegt ob ich fürs versenken der Unterwasserpflanzen einfach ne Schicht Sand darüberlegen sollte. Was meint ihr?
Alle Fische leben noch und kommen am Abend an die Oberfläche.
Ich hab eine Seerosa Alba erst in 20 cm Wassertiefe eingewöhnt und jetzt auf 1,50 m im Korb versengt (das ist schon ziemlich tief und ich hoff die macht trotzdem mit - aber mir ist es nicht gelungen ein Podest aus Steinen zu bauen)


----------



## Plätscher (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Hallo,

Schlamm oder Sand, den UW-Pflanzen ist es egal. Mach dir nicht mehr Mühe als notwendig und nutze die gesparrte Zeit um mit einem kühlen Getränk deinen Teich vom Liegestuhl aus zu genießen


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Hochakzeptable Idee Jürgen 

Die Randgestaltung soll ma warten, mir ists zu heiss.
Jetzt lass ich mal die Pflanzen im Teich gedeihen und prüf am Wochenende die Wasserwerte.


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

So, jetzt hab ich auch ma Wasserwerte:
Gemessen bei sonnigen Wetter 5 August 16.00, 20 Grad Wassertemp., Messmethode von JBL
KH: 8
PH: 7,5
Nitrit: 0,01
Nitrat: 0,5 und weniger
Eisen 0,02 und weniger

Das ist zwar meine erste Messung, ich finde aber 2 Dinge schon erstaunlich:

Der Eisenwert ist allarmierend niedrig. Das sieht mann auch am den Pflanzen , sie wirken eher fahl und nicht kräftig grün. Was empfehlt ihr?
Der Nitratwert ist niedrig - würdet ihr Düngestäbchen benutzen?
Da ich keine Phosphatwert messen kann, fällt mir die Einteilung im Trophiesystem schwer, ich gehe aber von einem Mesotrophen Gewässer aus.
Als Laubeinfall kommen fast nur wenn, dann Buchenblätter und Kiefernnadeln in Frage.


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Hab mir noch einen PO4 Tester von JBL dazugelegt, weiss aber nicht was ich jetzt davon halten soll...das Testwasser bleibt gelb (ist auf der Farbscala von JBL gar nicht aufgeführt)
Da der Test bei zunehmender Phosphatbelastung auf blau umschlägt. gehe ich mal von keiner großen Belastung aus?
Na, im Augenblick scheint sich alles im Guten zu entwickeln und die Fische werden immer dicker...

Trefft ihr eigentlich besondere Vorkehrungen für so nen Teich wenn ihr ma 2 Wochen in den Urlaub entschwindet?


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (16. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

War gerade am Teich und wollt meinen Augen nicht trauen  - ICH BIN PAPA 
 (Das erklärt auch dicke Fische..)
Da schwimmen  sehr kleine (unter einem Zentimeter, fast wie dünne Nadeln) Fischlein im Seichtbereich.
Bitterlinge oder Goldies? Da ich keine __ Teichmuschel drin hab, nehm ich an es sind neue Goldies...

Was tun? Feiern? Doch jetzt Filter kaufen? Betrinken? Annoncen aufsetzten??
Ich glaub ich freu mich einfach, das die Fische sich augenscheinlich wohl fühlen.. Viele werden denke ich nicht überleben - aber guck ma mal, wies im Frühjahr aussieht


----------



## lotta (17. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

 ich gratuliere Augustus
genieße die Beobachtung des Wachstums, der kleinen Goldfische
Und im Frühjahr, wird wohl besser noch ein Sonnenbarsch mit in den Teich einziehen
sonst freust du dich warscheinlich irgendwann nimmer so sehr über die Babyfische.
Ich habe auch 6 Babys vom letzten Jahr,(und finde das toll)
 aber neue sollen nicht mehr dazu, sonst wird der Teich irgendwann zu klein.
Also wird auch bei uns im neuen Jahr ein:hai Einzug halten


----------



## Ansaj (17. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Das sehe ich wie Lotta/Sabine. Warte ersteinmal was an den kleinen Goldis den Winter übersteht. Nächste Saison kannst du die überzähligen Fische auch an andere Teichbesitzer verschenken. Man verschätzt sich oft, wie viele Fische im Teich schwimmen. Dieses Jahr habe ich 100 Goldfische verschenkt, die innerhalb von 5-6 Jahren entstanden sind! 

Noch deine andere Frage: Vor einem Urlaub kontrolliere ich Wasserwerte und Technik, mache einen Teilwasserwechsel, dosiere eventuell die Filterbakterien nach und bitte jemanden die Fische zu füttern und mal nach dem Rechten zu sehen.

Und zu den Wassertests würde ich vielleicht noch Ammonium/Ammoniak und Sauerstoff hinzufügen


----------



## Nori (17. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Na da meinst du es aber gut mit deinen Goldis!
Wenn man sieht unter welchen Verhältnissen diese Fische teilweise gehalten werden und was die auch tatsächlich aushalten, dann  müsstest du dir wegen 2-3 Wochen Urlaub gar keine Gedanken machen.

In einem eingefahrenen Teich finden die Tiere immer genug Nahrung, und die einzigste Gefahr ist , dass wegen eines technischen Defekts der Teich leer gepumpt wird. Selbst wenn der Filter ausfällt werden die Fische die Urlaubszeit noch überstehen - wohlgemerkt reden wir von Goldis und nicht von Koi!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

September Update
 - Hilfe erbeten!

Das Teichwasser ist stark Braun-Schwarz ( wenn ich einen Liter Wasser so entnehme, ist es mehr ein Gelbstich) und ist nicht mehr so "klar" durchsichtig wie noch vor 2 Monaten und vor meinem Urlaub, Den Grund kann ich auch bei guten Sonneneinfall nicht mehr sehen. Ich hab den N02 Gehalt gemessen - der ist unverändert gut < 0,01

Ich hatte am Wochenende mit der Teichpumpe einen Versuch unternommen, das Ding teilzusäubern (was ne Plackerei)  - musste aber feststellen, dass ich den Teich ganz auslassen müßte, um den Schlamm wirklich effektiv zu entfernen. Als Alternative gäbs ja Mittel zur Schlammbeseitigung von Söll - wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?`

Da sich Mittlerweile ja etliche Fische mehr eingefunden haben (ca 15 kleine Jungfische, zwischen 2 und 5 cm), ringe ich sehr damit mir doch nen Filter zuzulegen. Ich hab mir den bei Ebay angeguckt, bitte, eure Meinung dazu wäre mir sehr wichtig:
Druckfilter XXL Set2 30000l+18W UVC Wasserklärer+Teichpumpe Teichfilter
http://www.ebay.de/itm/350818703793?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Dem Teich fehlt aus meiner Sicht eine größere Flachwasserzone um reinigende Pflanzen anzusiedeln - dann könnt ich mir den Filter evtl sparen. (Wie angesprochen möchte ich die Fischanzahl auf so 6 -10 Stück Goldfische halten - der Rest wird nächstes Frühjahr hergegeben) Den Umbau mach ich aber frühestens nächstes Jahr (Wenn überhaupt - Mit nem Minibagger ca 8m² ausheben, modellieren, Vlies und neue Folie rein und evtl mit der alten verschweißen...uff) Deswegen meine ich könnte bis dahin (und auch bei Notfällen) ein Filter nützlich sein. Ich möchte einen Druckfilter, da ich das Teil im Boden versenken will. 
Was meint ihr???


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Bei Teichpumpe meinte ich natürlich Schlammpumpe (Podovac 4, Oase)


----------



## Nori (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Ein 15.000-er Teich mit Besatz und ein Druckfilter (ohne passenden Vorfilter) - das wird nicht gut funktionieren.
Es ist zwar besser als gar nichts, aber das Teil ist schon von Anfang an etwas unterdimensioniert.
Falls dann auch noch irgendwann die angesprochene Erweiterung kommt ist das endgültig das KO-Kriterium.

Leg ich mal die angedachten ca. 23000 Liter zu Grunde sollte es schon ein stärkerer UVC (40 Watt T5) sein.
Der Filter wird ein Durchlauffilter sein müssen - allerdings bist du mit der Größe noch in einem Bereich wo ein großer Screenmatic das schaffen kann - es muss also nicht zwangsweise ein "unförmiger" Eigenbau sein.
Es muss auf alle Fälle eine Vorabscheidung vor dem eigentlichen Filter verbaut werden (entfällt beim Screenmatic) um eine ausreichende Filterstandzeit zu erreichen.

Mit der Filterpumpe (8500-er) bist du ebenfalls am unteren Ende - 3 Stunden für das Teichvolumen - da wäre eine 10 bis 12000-er besser. (vorausgesetzt die Förderhöhe ist nicht groß)

Gruß Nori





Gruß Nori


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Nori, danke für die Einschätzung.
Was ist denn bitte ein "großer" Screenmatic? EIn OASE Sreenex Biotec 18? Ich schätze Oase, kenn mich aber bei den Bezeichnungen nicht mehr aus.

Die Idee war tatsächlich den Filter eher klein zu halten - ich möchte den Filter eher als Notlösung sehen, bis ich mich von den Jungfischen nächstes Jahr getrennt hab und mehr Pflanzen herangewachsen sind. Bei einen Besatz von dann 6 Goldies und 5 Bitterlingen erscheint mir halt dann der große Biotech 18 schon sehr überdimensioniert? Vielleicht denk ich auch da falsch.


----------



## Nori (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Ja ich dachte an den 18-er Oase Screenmatic - also der Filter mit dem eingebauten Sieb-Vorfilter.
Das ist zwar kein richtiges Spaltsieb, aber ein guter Kompromiss aus Baugröße und Filterleistung.
Ich denke du wirst die Fische nie so genau unter Kontrolle bringen - da wird es immer mal wieder Nachwuchs geben und auf Dauer wird es einfach mehr Fische im Teich geben.

Wenn du mal in Ebay-Kleinanzeigen schaust findest du aktuelle einige gute Angebote ab 400 ,- € für das Teil.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Ok, dass ich den Fischbesatz nie ganz kontrollieren kann (wann gibts die Kastration für __ Goldfisch-Milchner?) ist wohl wahr, da hilft auch nicht einmal im Jahr den Teich abfischen..ich will ja auch mal klareres Wasser haben.
Gut, ein Filter wirds jetzt also. Läßt sich der Biotech etwas eingraben?
Kannst du mir noch eine Empfehlung für ne 12.000 Pumpe - auch von Oase? Oder gibts was Stromsparendes?

Und generell: Ich bin etwas verwirrt..einige sagen der Filter muß rund um die Uhr laufen, andere schalten den Filter ab Oktober ab.
Wie machst du das? Ich meine der Filter kann und soll in den Wintermonaten ruhen(unter 10°).


----------



## muh.gp (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Hey,

rund um die Uhr? Ja! Das ganze Jahr? Nein! 

Ich stelle die Filterung bei 8 bis 10 Grad Wassertemperatur im Herbst ein. Die Fische bekommen dann aber auch nichts mehr zu fressen. Im Frühjahr wird der Filter dann bei dieser Temperatur wieder aktiviert und läuft Tag und Nacht durch. Bis zum nächsten Herbst eben...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

September Update II:

Eine Filteranlage für den Teich steht genauso fest wie eine generelle Neuanlage des Teichs mit ausreichenden Pflanzengraben/Pflanzenbereich - aber erst in 2014, macht einfach dieses Jahr keinen Sinn mehr.
Was ich nach meiner mehr oder weniger gescheiterten Aktion mit der Schlammpumpe gemacht habe ist den Schlamm mittels Söll Schlammentferner zu entfernen.
Das Fazit: Das Wasser wurde 12 Std nach der Anwendung glasklar! An den Unterwasserrändern sieht man Niederschlag, kann nicht sagen ob es vom Mittel oder nicht aufgelöster Schlamm ist.
Aber das Wasser war schon seit Monaten nicht mehr so klar, das ist toll!


----------



## Springmaus (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Hallo 


 das hätt ich mir verkniffen !

Das wird deinem Teich nicht helfen.


----------



## lotta (23. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*


Na da kommt dann doch nochmals mein Lieblings-Tip...
 und das nützt wirklich , ich kann es beweisen Augustus,
   
ich habe locker 1 M Wassertiefe und beste Sicht...
(nachdem ich mich mit dem VLCVF auseinander gesetzt und ihn für mich genutzt habe)
 auch bei 2m Tiefe, wäre das kein Problem (die 2M Wassertiefe, habe ich aber leider nicht) 
das bekommt keine Chemie hin
schaust du mal hier...
VLCVF= : https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/38637/?q=vlcvf
viel Glück und Spaß damit


----------



## troll20 (24. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Und wenn du denn VLCVF an einen LH montierst sparst du Strom, hast keinen Strom im Wasser, schrederst keine kleinen Lebewesen und kannst den Boden absaugen wenn da dann doch mal was rum liegen sollte. 

LG Rene


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (27. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Lotta, das ist ja sagenhaft !!! 

Rene, was ist denn bitte ein LH (tschuldige das Unwissen)


----------



## Nori (27. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

LH = *L*uft*H*eber

Gruß Nori


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (27. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Daaanke Nori, ich muss mich da noch etwas einlesen . Weist du auch die Bedeutung der Abkürzung VLCVF? (nein, mit googeln bin ich nicht weitergekommen)
Fliesfilter, soviel steht fest


----------



## Nori (27. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

*V*ery*L*ow*C*ost*V*lies*F*ilter

Gruß Nori


----------



## lotta (28. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Hallo Augustus,
wenn du nur diesem Link hier : https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/38637/?q=VLCVF
folgst,
 wird es vielleicht klarer, mit dem klaren Wassser 
Es ist einfach  nur ein super günstiger, leicht selbst zu bauender Filter, mit Vliesmatten.
VLCVF= " very low cost vlies filter" , heist nix anderes, als:
>Sehr günstiger eignbau Vlies Filter<
Viel Glück und Erfolg


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (26. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Irgendwie wollt ich noch vor dem Winter was für den Teich machen und hab mir einen OASE Aquaoxy 2000 Teichbelüfter gekauft.
Ich hab zwar einen großen Eisfreihalter aus Styropor installiert - aber ich hab mir gedacht Schaden kann der Sauerstoffspender -so er richtig eingesetzt wird - auch nicht. Meine kleine Pumpe mit Schaumdüse kommt im Winter raus.
Ich würde ihn im Winter so 30 cm unter der Oberfläche laufen lassen, keinesfalls am Grund - hier gab es im Forum verschiedene Bedenken, dass die Wasserumwälzung die Temperatur im Teich noch mehr sinken läßt und zum Fischsterben führt.
Wie sehen eure Erfahrungen dazu aus? Benutzt ihr Sauerstoffpumpen im Winter?


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (19. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Hi zusammen,

das möcht ich euch nicht vorenthalten und womöglich ist das auch bei euch der normale Jahreszeiten-Werdegang aber - mein Teichwasser ist seit November GLASKLAR. Wow. Ich kann bis zum Grund sehen 
(gut- was ich da vom Vorbesitzer entdecke -Spielzeug, ein Plastikrohr - erinnert mich im Frühling das Großreinemache anzutreiben).
Aber so klares Wasser hat ich noch nie - entweder liegts am Sauerstoffeintrag des Aquaoxy oder einfach am Wachstumsstopp durch die sinkende Wassertemperatur (5,2°).
Das müßte doch dann auch bei euch so sein???:?


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wasserqualität Goldfische*

Kleines Update Januar 2014: Ich hab ein paar Bilder  angehängt um zu zeigen, wies um den Teich bestellt ist. Als Eisfreihalter hab ich jetzt den Aquaoxy 1000 (der 2000er fand ich war etwas zu groß) den Winter über am Laufen. Ihr könnt den im dritten Bild ganz rechts neben der Lampe sehen, ich hab ihn vorsichtshalber auf einen Styroporblock gestellt. Zusätzlich hab ich noch einen schwimmenden Styropor-Eisfreihalter..aber bei dem jetzigen Winter ist der fast unnötig.
Bis in den November hatte ich auch einen Oberflächenskimmer Swimskim 25 laufen - der hat viel Arbeit zum abfischen von Laub abgenommen.
Auf dem zweiten Bild seht ihr das Klärbecken für das Regenwasser - am Regenrohrende hab ich einen Laubfänger mit einem feinmaschigen Netz überzogen, damit der kleinere Schmutz erst gar nicht ins Becken fällt. Funktioniert bisher wunderbar.
Ich hab die Randsteine neu verlegt, aber die Teichmatten müssen noch hochgezogen werden - wenigstens schauts jetzt nicht mehr so lieblos aus.


----------



## Augustus van Dusen (29. Sep. 2014)

29 September 2014 update - Jetzt siehts endlich ansehbar aus.
Das sehen auch die Goldfische so und haben sich mittlerweile auf ca 25 Stück vermehrt - Im Frühjahr ist also Goldfischausverkauf!


----------

